# Wireless W200 for the Compaq Presario 2800T/EVO800c

## OpelBlitz

I wasn't sure whether this should be in the Networking forum or the Laptop forum.  Mods, I'll leave it up to you  :Smile: 

The internet is not very informative on this subject.  Someone claimed they got it to work, but he has no contact information and the page was made last July.  The linux-wlan drivers once supported it, but removed support in the next build (4 I believe) saying it's not a Prism-based chipset. So my question is:

1) What chipset IS it then?

2) What drivers would I therefore need?

3) In Windows, one had to hit Fn + F2 to activate the module.  I don't know if there's a log file that detected that keystroke and therefore noticed power going to that module.

----------

## OpelBlitz

Bump..

----------

## dj_choco

OpelBlitz - ever find the information?

Anyone know the chipset? 

HP has some information: Multiport w200 quickspec, Product  Specifications 

I didn't see any chipset information....   :Mad: 

According to Compaq/HP customer advisory, the current/new W200 uses an "Agere" chipset.

Confirmed Agere chipset on hp user forums

----------

## OpelBlitz

Holy crap, it only took eight months for a response.

Many programs like Network Stumbler recognizes the W200 as an Agere/Orinoco.  I pulled the guy apart and confirmed this.

----------

## Cyrana

I know the orinoco-usb driver is at least being tested against this card.  There are two revisions of it.  The older rev a works fine out of the box (its non-orinoco...), but the new rev b has some goofy orinoco usb interface by agere (as someone mentioned).

Maybe try the new driver and see how it works?

http://orinoco-usb.alioth.debian.org/

----------

## dj_choco

OpelBlitz,

I am going to take the plunge and grab a W200 off of ebay... I'll see how the new/current drivers work as soon as the wirleless W200 thingy gets here.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## mellofone

Darn. I have the same card and have no luck making it work. Have you folks had any luck?

----------

## dj_choco

Got my card! Not sure at all what to do here   :Confused: 

We'll see how far I get....

----------

## mellofone

IT WORKS! After some messing around, it works!!! Give it a try for yourself, and if you have problems ask.

----------

## R. Lopez

Pray tell.

I tried to compile the orinoco driver and insmod:

firmware classes

hermes

orinoco

orinoco_usb

I get this for orinoco_usb:

bash-2.05b# insmod orinoco_usb

Using /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/orinoco_usb.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/orinoco_usb.o: unresolved symbol skb_padto

for a novice, can you spare step by step?

what url/drivers

how did you make make install make load

how did you get the box to recognize wlan0?

My N800w doesnt even light the green led with Fn+F2.

Where do you load the modules?  Aliases?

I'm lost.  Any help is appreciated.

Regards,

R. Lopez

----------

## mellofone

I just stuck them in a directory under /lib/modules/wireless. Here is the script I use to load the card at bootup. The modules have to be loaded in this specific order:

/sbin/insmod /lib/modules/wireless/firmware_class.o

/sbin/insmod /lib/modules/wireless/hermes.o

/sbin/insmod /lib/modules/wireless/orinoco.o

/sbin/insmod /lib/modules/wireless/orinoco_usb.o

/usr/sbin/iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed key REMOVED essid REMOVED rate 11M nick "Facto"

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

I pretty much compiled the drivers exactly as the README said in the downloads, and all works perfectly. Hmmm. I am using the w200, not the N800w like you. Are you sure it's compatible with the drivers? Here is their compatability list:

```
* Agere (Lucent) ORiNOCO USB Client (0x047e/0x0300)

* Agere Wireless USB Card Model 0801 (0x0d4e/0x1000)

* HP/Compaq WL215 (0x049f/0x001f)

* HP/Compaq W200 (0x049f/0x0076)

* HP Wireless USB WL215 (0x049f/0x0082)

* IBM Internal High Rate Wireless LAN PC Card 26P8030 (0x0d4e/0x047a)

* Melco, Inc. BUFFALO WLI-USB-L11G-WR (0x0411/0x000b)

* Thomson SpeedTouch 120 Wireless Lan USB Adaptor (0x0d4e/0x1000)

```

Check the dmesg output when you attach it, and see if the numbers are listed above...

----------

## R. Lopez

Thanks for the tips.  The N800w is the laptop, it uses the W200 card.

Orinoco_usb still fails to load.

Where did you get your sources?

0.2.1

0.2.2

0.3.0-rrey4?

Thanks

Roberto

----------

## mellofone

I got the files from the project here:

http://alioth.debian.org/project/showfiles.php?group_id=1245

and I used orinoco-usb-0.2.2.tar.bz2.

----------

## R. Lopez

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!    Up and running!!!!!

javascript:emoticon(' :Very Happy: ')

Regards,

Roberto

----------

## OpelBlitz

And after a year, I finally check back.  :Smile: 

I'm gunna give this a try soon.  I finally got my laptop with everything I want, including working 3D acceleration and sound, and am almost too scared to try anything.  :Smile: 

----------

## vtrac

Anyone get this to work with kernel 2.6?

----------

